# Nothing better than....



## Fair2partlycloudy (Apr 23, 2016)

Snuggling with my little one.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

I agree but I have two little ones.


----------



## havasu (Apr 23, 2016)

My two little ones are now bigger than me and eat like horses!


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (Apr 27, 2016)

Good ol' thunderstorm.


----------



## frodo (Apr 27, 2016)

I remember waking up at my grand parents house,  the sound of rain hitting the old tin roof,
the smell of coffee, bacon and eggs.  it was cold  and the fireplaces were lit i had 3 quilts on the big feather mattress bed with just my nose sticking out.

I miss them mornings,


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 27, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRgL92K5zuE[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 27, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5eoZNdlzck[/ame]


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (Apr 30, 2016)

Feet up, sweet tea.


Cheers!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2016)

Fair2partlycloudy said:


> Feet up, sweet tea.
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Feet up, pork chops on the grill, cold beer in hand, classic rock and s gentile rain shower. 

Cheers


----------



## inspectorD (May 1, 2016)

Somewhere on a Beach....:beer:


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Feeling playful


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 5, 2016)

Playing tea party


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2016)

Hanging with what family I have left.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

Sweet memories


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Sweet little hugs


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 12, 2016)

Peach water


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2016)

The four day weekend I have this week.


----------



## frodo (May 17, 2016)

some good cello music. 


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk[/ame]


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 17, 2016)

Stripping and waxing and it turning out good.


----------



## nealtw (May 17, 2016)

That could be interesting.:


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2016)

Why don't we have one of those popcorn smileys...? But we do have beer...:beer:


----------



## havasu (May 17, 2016)

Realizing you got your chores done and have time for an afternoon nap. Siesta time!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2016)

havasu said:


> Realizing you got your chores done and have time for a pitcher of margaritas!



There, fixed it for ya, that's what friends do...


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 17, 2016)

nealtw said:


> that could be interesting.:



lol.,,,,,


----------



## nealtw (May 17, 2016)

again you say:hide:


----------



## bud16415 (May 18, 2016)

Fair2partlycloudy said:


> Stripping and waxing and it turning out good.



I know the feeling nothing like getting the winter grime off your truck and giving her a fresh coat of wax.


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2016)

nothing like it being Wednesday and it is your friday. Yay four day weekend. Hello Laughlin!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 26, 2016)

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1464297067.025519.jpg
sitting here, drinking a beer, planted some flowers, waiting for the rain.


----------



## glock26USMC (May 26, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> View attachment 11762
> sitting here, drinking a beer, planted some flowers, waiting for the rain.



Doing the same,  minus planting some flowers


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 26, 2016)

Wasn't my idea, sometimes it's better to just do what I'm told. Picking when I want to stand and fight as I get older.


----------



## glock26USMC (May 26, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Wasn't my idea, sometimes it's better to just do what I'm told. Picking when I want to stand and fight as I get older.



Makes life, a whole lot easier


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2016)

Sitting next to this campfire in the middle of an empty desert drinking a Moscow mule looking at the stars. Family is sleeping and the temp is perfect. Couldn't ask for a better way to relax.


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2016)

Are you in the diesel pusher? Have you come across any problems yet?


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2016)

Yes and came across one, have a burnt out lightbulb in a storage compartment. Definitely much nicer than my travel trailer.


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2016)

Nice. Do you have the conciergerie service delivering a new lightbulb? 

What part of the desert?


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 29, 2016)

Had four days off.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2016)

havasu said:


> Nice. Do you have the conciergerie service delivering a new lightbulb?
> 
> What part of the desert?




Out at the hammers with my jeep. Trying break it.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (Jun 2, 2016)

Learning to say no


----------



## frodo (Jun 3, 2016)

taking a walk in the woods

do you see what i see?


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2016)

Just a doe ear...


----------



## havasu (Jun 12, 2016)

Huh??????????????????  Pleased to be meeting you too.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nothing better than,

Deleting someone&#8217;s first post.


----------



## havasu (Jun 12, 2016)

NBT....a mod on his toes


----------



## nealtw (Aug 3, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw[/ame]


----------



## frodo (Aug 3, 2016)

kicking back on the porch with a good friend, good scotch, good cigar and good conversation


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2016)

Sighting a new rifle.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2016)

found your new phone.


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2016)

nealtw said:


> found your new phone.



Almost bought a new one today. Backed out after I found out Verizon is just trying to be sneaky with their sales tactics.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't have a cell phone but from what I can tell no one is happy with the plan they have it for a while, doesn't seem to matter who they are with.
When we had one land line company they were regulated, we complained but we never felt like we had a worse deal than all our friends. Now they are free to just rip people off as much as they want.


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2016)

Verizon has a plan called new every two so every two years you can get a new phone at a discounted rate so a new 700 dollar phone would be 199. I did it online and they had a banner that said they waived the new phone charge (Because you know they have to charge you to hook up the new phone too) I added it to my cart and then I notice my monthly bill went up by 20 bucks. I did the math and my new discounted phone after these higher monthly charges would be the cost of the full price phone. they have three options for buying, one is 28 dollars a month for two years plus the 20 a month added to my bill and the next was buy the phone outright for 672 or whatever it was and the next was buy the phone for 199 with a new two year contract which is what I normally do thinking I am getting a deal but then they raise your monthly to cover the cost of the discount so in reality there is no discount. I backed out and decided I would milk my phone until it died. It's not worth 700 dollars to have a new headache for a few years.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2016)

I wonder what it costs to make a phone in China


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2016)

Frodo's lunch
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sekLEG8xsOs[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2016)

Probably costs about 43 cents. Definitely not 700 bucks.


----------

